
Don't Hinge Your Career Earnings on Technical Skills Alone - maverickJ
https://leveragethoughts.substack.com/p/dont-hinge-your-career-on-technical
======
maverickJ
I wrote a post arguing on why one must not rely solely on their technical
skills developed doing a STEM degree to make a living. One must also add
financial education to their arsenal.

Looking forward to having a healthy conversation in the comments section

